

Ask HN: I need bug reporting/feedback for my web app.  Suggestions? - pmjoyce

I'm about to launch a SaaS application and need a bug tracker.  The basic requirement is pretty simple: allow users to raise bugs and submit feedback easily from within the app or via email.  Easy tracking and workflow processing and possibly some sort of user forum.<p>In addition - and this is where my research has come a cropper - I'd really like users to have the option of filing a screenshot to their bug report by simply checking a box or clicking a button.  Does anything like this exist?  If not, what are you thoughts on the existing players (Zendesk, Uservoice, Kampyle, Tender etc) and what they're like to use on a day-to-day basis?
======
jeffepp
You should also consider <http://SnapABug.com> Also has a nice chat feature
(you can see what page the person is on)

~~~
pmjoyce
Looks good, thanks!

------
jbhelms
FogBugz does the screenshot thing you are asking for. I have used FogBugz at
my day job for years now. While it has it's quirks it is pretty nice.

~~~
pmjoyce
Thanks for the tip - I'll check it out.

UPDATE: OK, I can only find the screenshot tool [1] which is a downloadable
desktop application as opposed to something I can integrate into my web
application unfortunately.

[1]
[http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBugz/docs/70/topics/basics/Captur...](http://www.fogcreek.com/FogBugz/docs/70/topics/basics/Capturescreenshots.html)

------
frossie
I am not sure I understand the question. Do you mean you are just looking for
a bug reporting system that handles binary attachments, or are you asking for
the system to somehow grab the screenshot for them?

If it's the former, bugzilla will do it, albeit you will need to customise it
a bit. No ideas on the second.

~~~
pmjoyce
It's the latter, I want the system to take and attach the screenshot at the
user's request.

